

52 Ways to be a Conversation Badass - SRSimko
http://unbounce.com/landing-pages/conversion-badass-2010/

======
OliGardner
Yeah, if you could delete it so I can resubmit that would be cool -
"conversation" badass skills are imoprtant but not really the point :)

------
geekfactor
While being a _conversation_ badass can help you _convert_ in more ways than
one, that is not what this article is about!

------
Mz
"Conversion Badass", not "Conversation Badass".

